# RIP my modem



## gertvanjoe

Rip my router took a trip






Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Gizmo

gertvanjoe said:


> Rip my router took a trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk



Same man.. Luckily I found a spare. All the way back from 2013, just been gathering dust


----------



## Smoke187

I feel your pain, my netgear was struck about a month ago and luckily I had my spare from 2008 which has been my trusty old spare, used it a few days until my new beast was delivered https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLAC68U/


----------



## gertvanjoe

This was my spare ....  But yeah I'm back online now with a DSL network modem ( not router ) At least I'm connected on the pc then


----------



## Jakey

Modem, house phones, intercom and washing machine got eaten in Sundays thunderstorm

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## NewOobY

i feel you bro, lightning struck my house last weekend - and took out my modem, irrigation controller and my motherboards Ethernet port . Then I had to scramble for a wifi dongle and I ripped out my old modem - I was like an drug addict looking for something to sell for my internet fix.


----------



## gertvanjoe

anyone seen my sublime reference to recent events ?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khan83

gertvanjoe said:


> Rip my router took a trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


Atleast you got 4 years service out of it. My free router from Telkom lasted me a whole 8 months before it croaked & stopped sending out wifi signals 

Luckily I had a spare . Bought it while shopping for an ISP & only afterwards found out Telkom gave you a free router.


----------



## Quentin

I've lost many modems to lightning as well as a pc and a ps3, but there's a device that is stocked by TakeAlot as well as Makro. It's called an Astraphobe. It automatically disconnects your phone line that goes into your modem when it detects a storm within a certain range and after the storm has blown over it connects again! It's an initial investment of just over R1000 but well worth it if you think about what it saves and for 2 years now I haven't lost a thing! https://m.takealot.com/#product?id=PLID34169960

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe

Quentin said:


> I've lost many modems to lightning as well as a pc and a ps3, but there's a device that is stocked by TakeAlot as well as Makro. It's called an Astraphobe. It automatically disconnects your phone line that goes into your modem when it detects a storm within a certain range and after the storm has blown over it connects again! It's an initial investment of just over R1000 but well worth it if you think about what it saves and for 2 years now I haven't lost a thing! https://m.takealot.com/#product?id=PLID34169960
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Interesting


----------



## Quentin

It's a bit k@k sometimes when you're busy gaming and it disconnects because of a storm but it does it's job very well! 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Hi guys

This goes out to the technical gurus

So my modem is not synching (green light just flashes). Its a telkom supplied netgear modem. Telkom say they think their port is ok, they reset it.

How can i tell if it has been struck by the storm? Did this after the storm. I can connect to it and otherwise it appears to be working. Wifi seems to be working and all the other lights work. Switches on. Etc. have connected it directly to the phone line without the filters etc and still the same. 

Am hanging on the end of my flaky MTN 3G signal now but I am really taking strain without my DSL. 

Should I just go out and buy a new one? I dont have a spare. Or is there something I can press or toggle to tell if it is indeed faulty or if its a Telkom problem.

Can anyone help me out with some advice?


----------



## blujeenz

Silver said:


> Hi guys
> 
> This goes out to the technical gurus
> 
> So my modem is not synching (green light just flashes). Its a telkom supplied netgear modem. Telkom say they think their port is ok, they reset it.
> 
> How can i tell if it has been struck by the storm? Did this after the storm. I can connect to it and otherwise it appears to be working. Wifi seems to be working and all the other lights work. Switches on. Etc. have connected it directly to the phone line without the filters etc and still the same.
> 
> Am hanging on the end of my flaky MTN 3G signal now but I am really taking strain without my DSL.
> 
> Should I just go out and buy a new one? I dont have a spare. Or is there something I can press or toggle to tell if it is indeed faulty or if its a Telkom problem.
> 
> Can anyone help me out with some advice?


First check your username/ password combo is correct in the modem's settings.
If that doesnt work, give it a master reset, usually with a paperclip in the back, hold in for 10 seconds, factory defaults and you will need to re enter your user/password etc.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

blujeenz said:


> First check your username/ password combo is correct in the modem's settings.
> If that doesnt work, give it a master reset, usually with a paperclip in the back, hold in for 10 seconds, factory defaults and you will need to re enter your user/password etc.



Thanks @blujeenz 
I have logged in to the modem using the 10.0.0.2 address and all seems fine
Havent tried the paperclip reset - thanks for that suggestion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quentin

@Silver does telkom pick up the router? If the master reset doesn't work and telkom doesn't pick it up I would recommend taking it in to your ISP if they have a shop or to an electronics shop like Matrix Warehouse or Incredible Connection to give it a quick test to see if the insides haven't been fried. I had the same problem with a previous router and the results were sadly not so positive for it I hope this helps! 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Quentin said:


> @Silver does telkom pick up the router? If the master reset doesn't work and telkom doesn't pick it up I would recommend taking it in to your ISP if they have a shop or to an electronics shop like Matrix Warehouse or Incredible Connection to give it a quick test to see if the insides haven't been fried. I had the same problem with a previous router and the results were sadly not so positive for it I hope this helps!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



Thanks @Quentin
Not sure if Telkom picks it up. All they said was that they can see from their side its not synching. So i presume that means they cant see it.
My ISP is also Telkom
So it looks like a visit to the Telkom shop may be what is needed
Will check the paperclip reset tomorrow and then go from there
Thanks for your help though.

I just cant understand it. I would have thought that if the lightning fried it - it wouldnt work at all and would have smoke coming out of it like a vape device. Haha


----------



## n00b13

Last weeks thunderstorm also damaged my router and Microserver, possibly ADSL modem too. My UPS has phone line protection and I am running a surge protection multi plug on the equipment. 
Roughly 10K damage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quentin

@noob13 unfortunately these 'surge' protectors on a UPS as don't fully protect as they can only go up to a certain amount of protection before they don't work as a lightning strike is way beyond what anything can protect against. A lightning strike is more of a spike rather than a surge because the lightning strike is a HUGE power spike that prefers to travel through a telephone line because it's the path of least resistance. The only way to prevent this properly is a device that I mentioned in my previous post that physically disconnects the line through a very clever method and it's all locally invented and globally patented because of the ingenius method! I've been through a UPS as well as all of those surge protectors that also have a space for a phone line (No I don't work for them but the inventor of it is a good friend and I vouch for it 1000% because it works) 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n00b13

Quentin said:


> @noob13 unfortunately these 'surge' protectors on a UPS as don't fully protect as they can only go up to a certain amount of protection before they don't work as a lightning strike is way beyond what anything can protect against. A lightning strike is more of a spike rather than a surge because the lightning strike is a HUGE power spike that prefers to travel through a telephone line because it's the path of least resistance. The only way to prevent this properly is a device that I mentioned in my previous post that physically disconnects the line through a very clever method and it's all locally invented and globally patented because of the ingenius method! I've been through a UPS as well as all of those surge protectors that also have a space for a phone line (No I don't work for them but the inventor of it is a good friend and I vouch for it 1000% because it works)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


It certainly looks like a great piece of kit, but not too cheap and it only protects the phone line, no power line protection. 
Just not sure if I can justify the price tag but will have to do some more research. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n00b13

Also, vumatel will start trenching in my area soon. No need for that in Fibre. Just need to protect power outlets


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

@Silver a lightning strike as far as 2km away can "kill" your modem/router due to galvanic coupling. Done a lot of research back in the early 90's on commission from the CSIR. No surge protector can protect a modem/router if its a direct lightning strike - everything in the vicinity vaporize. The unit @Quentin referred to, is the only solution - works on the same principle as the lightning warning gizmos at a golf club. First take out all POTS filters from all your connection points. If your modem/router still shows that you're connected to the modem/router, but no internet access - throw away and buy a new one, if you connect successfully to internet (after disconnecting all POTS filters), just replace same.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> @Silver a lightning strike as far as 2km away can "kill" your modem/router due to galvanic coupling. Done a lot of research back in the early 90's on commission from the CSIR. No surge protector can protect a modem/router if its a direct lightning strike - everything in the vicinity vaporize. The unit @Quentin referred to, is the only solution - works on the same principle as the lightning warning gizmos at a golf club. First take out all POTS filters from all your connection points. If your modem/router still shows that you're connected to the modem/router, but no internet access - throw away and buy a new one, if you connect successfully to internet (after disconnecting all POTS filters), just replace same.



Thanks @johan 
Much appreciated. We did indeed have some severe lightning the other night and I recall one strike that was so loud and close it felt like it struck the walls. Was probably that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Turns out the telephone cable port on the old modem got fried. 

Had to get a new modem. 

So glad to report that I'm back in action and I don't have to rely on the flaky 3G signal. 

Aaahh. Feels much better. You don't know what you're missing till you lose it 

Thanks for all the advice and supportive posts

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Hi guys

This goes out to the technical boffins - i know there are plenty on here 

Since installing the new Telkom supplied *Huawei* HG532F wifi adsl modem, my internet is back up and things are generally good

However, i do notice that sometimes my connection "hangs" for a second or two - when I am browsing the web and clicking on something. I have to then click again or click elsewhere. Its asif things freeze for a moment.

I never had this with my previous modem (Telkom supplied *Netgear* DGN2200M). That was smooth all the time.

I have a 4MBit/sec adsl and Speedtest is consistently showing about 3.2Mbps as it always did. But with this modem i am finding my ping times are all over the place sometimes 160ms. With the old modem it was always around 20-30ms. Nothing else has changed.

I know @Rob Fisher recently posted that this huawei router was not so good but i think his application is fiber.

Am wondering if perhaps there are any settings that need to be tweaked on this modem or should I just go out and buy a different one and keep this as a spare?

Dont get me wrong, it works quite well - but I am noticing a few glitches occasionally which drives me up the wall.

Can anyone offer any advice on this or has anyone experienced a simimlar thing?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi Ho what you describe is how my pain and anguish with fibre started and just got worse... I had to reboot that stupid router all the time and on the last morning I had to reboot 8 times before I lost my mind and phoned my techie and told him to bring me a REAL ROUTER!

That Telkom router is a piece of crap! I replaced it with a Netgear Router and haven't had so much as a blip since then! 

I have had quite a bit of feedback since my post on FB and the symptoms others are having are the VERY SAME!

Bottom Line: Throw that silly router into the gorge... if you don't have a gorge throw it into the bin!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho what you describe is how my pain and anguish with fibre started and just got worse... I had to reboot that stupid router all the time and on the last morning I had to reboot 8 times before I lost my mind and phoned my techie and told him to bring me a REAL ROUTER!
> 
> That Telkom router is a piece of crap! I replaced it with a Netgear Router and haven't had so much as a blip since then!
> 
> I have had quite a bit of feedback since my post on FB and the symptoms others are having are the VERY SAME!
> 
> Bottom Line: Throw that silly router into the gorge... if you don't have a gorge throw it into the bin!



Thanks @Rob Fisher , but you have fiber so forgive me for the ignorant question, but how come you had this huawei one if its for adsl?

And what Netgear did you get?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher , but you have fiber so forgive me for the ignorant question, but how come you had this huawei one if its for adsl?
> 
> And what Netgear did you get?



The Fibre link has it's own box and then there is a cable from it to the WiFi and Network Router. It's the Router that was the problem.

The Netgear Router (N750) I got is overkill but if I upgrade my LAN at some stage it will handle it. And while I have been hard wired to the network everyone else in the house is on WiFi and they have been whining since Fibre was installed and wanted to go back to ADSL. Now everyone is very happy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rob Fisher 

Much appreciated
I am wondering if that Netgear you have would work for me - I don't think it can connect directly into the phone line or if it has the ADSL built in. I don't see any mention of ADSL on the box. It sounds like a super duper wifi device though.

But I think I must get a similar type of Netgear device to be my ADSL+wifi device.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> 
> Much appreciated
> I am wondering if that Netgear you have would work for me - I don't think it can connect directly into the phone line or if it has the ADSL built in. I don't see any mention of ADSL on the box. It sounds like a super duper wifi device though.
> 
> But I think I must get a similar type of Netgear device to be my ADSL+wifi device.



It does have a telco port but it's probably overkill. I would just chat to your techie and ask him for a decent ADSL WiFi Router from Netgear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> It does have a telco port but it's probably overkill. I would just chat to your techie and ask him for a decent ADSL WiFi Router from Netgear.



Thanks Rob, much appreciated - will do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n00b13

Huawei would not be my first choice but try some basics before spending more money
Update modem/router firmware
Temporarily bypass the ADSL Filter and see if it improves. About R20-50 to replace. 
Make sure that your telephone line does not run parallel to power cables. Induction causes serious interference. 
If problem is with the ADSL and not wifi (and your router has a WAN port) consider the dlink dsl2500u (about R250). Purely ADSL modem but very stable compared to my netgear.

I'm no fan of D-link but this little guy is a solid performer. 

Linksys, asus, netgear in order of preference, although my personal favorites have no ADSL built in. Separate ADSL Modem required 

@Silver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @n00b13 
Much appreciated
I may PM you to get in touch next week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Silver said:


> Hi guys
> 
> This goes out to the technical boffins - i know there are plenty on here
> 
> Since installing the new Telkom supplied *Huawei* HG532F wifi adsl modem, my internet is back up and things are generally good
> 
> However, i do notice that sometimes my connection "hangs" for a second or two - when I am browsing the web and clicking on something. I have to then click again or click elsewhere. Its asif things freeze for a moment.
> 
> I never had this with my previous modem (Telkom supplied *Netgear* DGN2200M). That was smooth all the time.
> 
> I have a 4MBit/sec adsl and Speedtest is consistently showing about 3.2Mbps as it always did. But with this modem i am finding my ping times are all over the place sometimes 160ms. With the old modem it was always around 20-30ms. Nothing else has changed.
> 
> I know @Rob Fisher recently posted that this huawei router was not so good but i think his application is fiber.
> 
> Am wondering if perhaps there are any settings that need to be tweaked on this modem or should I just go out and buy a different one and keep this as a spare?
> 
> Dont get me wrong, it works quite well - but I am noticing a few glitches occasionally which drives me up the wall.
> 
> Can anyone offer any advice on this or has anyone experienced a simimlar thing?



Get rid of the modem. erractic ping times indicates either your line is "dirty" or you have a crap modem. Huawei normally makes good kit, but i have found all kit made for Telkom seem to be sub-standard, even the Telkom branded Netgear kit. At the moment i rate Netgear (non-Hellkom brand) as the best VDSL router around and Cisco for fibre, (has an awesome management console/web interface)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali

This week i lost my 4th router within 2years to lightning..and today i am getting my 5th..going to get another cheap one in case i lose it again..one netgear, kne tp-link and two d-links.  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE

Cobrali said:


> This week i lost my 4th router within 2years to lightning..and today i am getting my 5th..going to get another cheap one in case i lose it again..one netgear, kne tp-link and two d-links.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


 This is one of the big reasons to try get your ISP to upgrade your lines to fibre. Copper networks are great at transmitting electrical signals, including lightening, and the modem is the first obstacle to this power surge. Lightening strikes do not need to be direct, they could be kilometres away, and still effect your modem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

WARMACHINE said:


> This is one of the big reasons to try get your ISP to upgrade your lines to fibre. Copper networks are great at transmitting electrical signals, including lightening, and the modem is the first obstacle to this power surge. Lightening strikes do not need to be direct, they could be kilometres away, and still effect your modem


No planned upgrades in my area anytime soon! Also forgot to mention 2nd time our phones got destroyed too!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Installed a Netgear modem

And

Voila - working like a dream again. It's only been a couple hours but so far so good. No 'sticking' or erratic behaviour like I had from the damn Huawei for the past two weeks.




This little guy is a champion!

I was quite lucky because my father in law had one which he wasn't using. The exact one I had that got it's phone port nuked by lightning.

Anyway all is well now. The internet is faster , smoother and way more responsive.

Thanks to @Rob Fisher , @n00b13 , @WARMACHINE and @Rowan Francis for the help and consolement in my time of sticky non responsive internet.

Moral of the story: the huawei modem that TELKOM sells for ADSL is not good. Get a Netgear or other make rather

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Netgear for the win!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher I am having the same moment you had when you replaced your modem and all was just well.

I am simply astounded that Telkom can supply that modem for ADSL

And i cant believe how things are so responsive now. Just clicking on alerts with the old modem was a hit and miss affair, sometimes it was super fast, sometimes it just stuck. Now its gliding along like an ice skate on an ice rink.

Edit - well its not that I cant believe it. I can. Its like it always was before my previous modem got broken. I just cant believe how the Huawei modem destroyed the experience...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher I am having the same moment you had when you replaced your modem and all was just well.
> 
> I am simply astounded that Telkom can supply that modem for ADSL
> 
> And i cant believe how things are so responsive now. Just clicking on alerts with the old modem was a hit and miss affair, sometimes it was super fast, sometimes it just stuck. Now its gliding along like an ice skate on an ice rink.
> 
> Edit - well its not that I cant believe it. I can. Its like it always was before my previous modem got broken. I just cant believe how the Huawei modem destroyed the experience...



Yip every time I think how I suffered for so long before getting a Netgear I want to go kill someone!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n00b13

Silver said:


> Installed a Netgear modem
> 
> And
> 
> Voila - working like a dream again. It's only been a couple hours but so far so good. No 'sticking' or erratic behaviour like I had from the damn Huawei for the past two weeks.
> 
> View attachment 48070
> 
> 
> This little guy is a champion!
> 
> I was quite lucky because my father in law had one which he wasn't using. The exact one I had that got it's phone port nuked by lightning.
> 
> Anyway all is well now. The internet is faster , smoother and way more responsive.
> 
> Thanks to @Rob Fisher , @n00b13 , @WARMACHINE and @Rowan Francis for the help and consolement in my time of sticky non responsive internet.
> 
> Moral of the story: the huawei modem that TELKOM sells for ADSL is not good. Get a Netgear or other make rather



Great news @Silver. I'm using the same model at the moment (my old one, it's a little temperamental from load shedding days, but does the job in the meantime). Microserver got replaced last week, will order router and modem this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

